# Whipped Butter



## smrbssr (Nov 4, 2012)

....


----------



## Hazel (Nov 5, 2012)

I only use shea and oil for whipped butters and I haven't had any problem with them staying whipped and creamy. However, stearic acid would make it thicker but it might have more of a drag when you apply it to the skin. It also might add a waxy feel to the butter and make it slower to melt on the skin. You could give it a try and see what you think of it. I tried cornstarch once in a whipped butter and I didn't care for it. The cornstarch added a gritty/grainy feel to the butter. However, some people do add cornstarch or arrowroot to whipped butters so it depends on what you like. I've never added glycerin to a whipped butter so I don't know if it would thicken it. I'm not even sure how well it would stay in whipped butter since it's not fat soluble and you're not using an emulsifier. I'm just guessing but I think it might eventually separate from the shea. But I could be wrong. I've only used glycerin in lotions and I add it during the water phase.

Have you seen soapqueen's tutorial on whipped shea butter? http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... -butter-2/

It's really easy and I make it the same way. I just put the butter and oil in a bowl and mix it. I don't melt the shea so I don't have a problem with graininess. I always weigh the butter and oil so if your cup of shea weighed 8 oz, then the 8 oz would make up 70% of the weight of the batch. (I don't know if 1 cup of of shea actually weighs 8 oz. I'm just using this as an example.) 

Anyway, you would have 8 oz shea with 3.5 oz oil to get a 70%/30% weight ratio. But this is just a suggestion, not a rule. You'd have to play around with the percentages to see what you prefer. Some people might prefer a 65%/35% ratio or even 60%/40%.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 5, 2012)

Hazel supplied you with some great information.  I would like to add to it if I may.

Glycerin is not a good additive to a whipped butter and would cause you to have to preserve it as it provides a perfect media for ickies (technical term that) to grow.  I used to use corn starch to add a powdery after feel but have now changed to Tapioca Stach... luv the stuff.

You will need to do a few times after letting it rest, but keep in mind, if they end up somewhere quite warm it will collapse...


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2012)

So here is what I'm finding.  You are using Shea Butter which is significantly softer than the Avocado Butter she is using.  To make up for the stiffness of that butter you are going to need to add some Beeswax.  I would start out at about 5% and see how the feel is with that.  It should add enough to get the loft you are looking for as well as keeping it.  Don't melt you shea butter because it is soft enough to whip without that.

I really hope that helps...

Cheers


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2012)

It will create some drag, but with the creaminess of the rest of the ingredients, it will be quite nice....


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't tell if you're actually using a 70%/30% ratio because I don't know how much the 1/3 cup of oil weighs. It's more accurate to weigh all the ingredients. Also, are you only making 4 oz shea plus your oil at a time? I've never been able to get a small amount "whipped". I've always had to use at least 16 oz or more of shea before I get a batch that's nice and fluffy. My batches do settle a little but still remain whipped - a little denser in consistency than whipped cream. The whipped butter stays soft, is easy to scoop and spread. I only use shea butter, high oleic sunflower oil and Vitamin E in the whipped butter that I make. 

This is just a suggestion but weigh the 1/3 cup of oil and find out its actual weight in ounces. It might weigh more than you think. I don't know what else to suggest since it sounds like you make whipped butter the same way that I do.

I want to mention that whipped butter's consistency is really personal preference. I've bought whipped butter which was much heavier than what I make - more creamy in texture. But it was lovely.

eta: Again, Lindy beats me in answering.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2012)

smrbssr said:
			
		

> I always do it in small batches and never have problems getting it fluffy. It was too fluffy for a long time and is the reason I had to experiment not putting so much air in because I get what the pictures look like :/ My preference is a little heavier but soft n creamy like the last picture with some fluff.



What did you use to whip your small batches? When I did small ones, they got creamy but didn't fluff up. However, they were still nice.   

I've never used mango in a whipped butter. I have whipped shea and babassu together and it was more salve-like in consistency. I don't know for sure but I'm guessing mango would make a heavier whipped butter like the babassu. But I might be wrong. You could try it and see how it turns out.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't use a stand mixer since it was so small. I actually wouldn't use a stand mixer for a small batch. If I'm going to drag that heavy thing out, I'm making *large *batches.


----------

